# Muslims hurls insults after being asked to serve bacon.



## Ozmar (Jan 10, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbUQvs8gqk0&feature=related[/ame]

How dare we offend with our presumptive fast food orders!


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2011)

If Muslims are getting that upset, maybe we all should stop having bacon.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we should *XXXXXXX*


----------



## Middleman (Jan 10, 2011)

The video didn't really explain anything. It's just a guy using the F word, from what I saw...


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 10, 2011)

Tank said:


> If Muslims are getting that upset, maybe we all should stop having bacon.


That's the general idea of the hissy fits: To get infidels to accommodate them.


Kalam said:


> I think we should *XXXXXXX*.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PQy_C-bAaU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 10, 2011)

Middleman said:


> The video didn't really explain anything. It's just a guy using the F word, from what I saw...



Did you listen at the beginning where the manager said "we don't have bacon?"


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2011)

Kalam said:


> I think we should kill them all.


You tried on 9-11


----------



## Kalam (Jan 10, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PQy_C-bAaU&feature=related



Enjoy your pork.


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats what she said


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 10, 2011)

*Mmmmm...BACON!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 10, 2011)

*More BACON!!!*


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2011)

If that little fucker had thrown that fit at me... I'd have left, headed straight for the nearest grocery story, bought a pound of sliced bacon, take it out of the pack and make a nice big ball out of it, and gone back in there and thrown it fast ball pitch style right in that cocky little mother fuckers face.


----------



## gautama (Jan 10, 2011)

Tank said:


> If Muslims are getting that upset, maybe we all should stop having bacon.



Hmmmmmm....maybe we should just get rid of all of our swine.

Aren't all the Muslims swine ?


----------



## gautama (Jan 10, 2011)

Kalam said:


> I think we should *XXXXXXX*.



Are you referring to the fucking Muslims ?

'Cause if you are, I can live with that.

Truly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 10, 2011)

gautama said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims are getting that upset, maybe we all should stop having bacon.
> ...



That's too much. There's really no need to hurt them.

The government should just mandate that every household must have a pig to eat their garbage, instead of sending it to a landfill.

The muzzies would self deport within a week.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 10, 2011)

Muslims don't want to mix. That is why you have muslim countries to begin with: They force non believers out.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 10, 2011)

you can only use thick bacon for this recipe:

have to do it in the oven..at about 350....

let the strips cook 1/2 way, flip them and sprinkle a mixture of:

brown sugar, cayenne and black pepper on them.....

finish cooking....

damn i was gonna make waffles this am....but i think i will bring out some pig


----------



## Kalam (Jan 10, 2011)

gautama said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should *XXXXXXX*
> ...



Of course, they are a pox on humanity.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 10, 2011)

Kalam said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



At least you can finally admit it.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 10, 2011)

Tank said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should *XXXXXXX*.
> ...



You have evidence that Kalam tried to kill anyone on 9-11, or any other day?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2011)

This vitriol is going to make me kill pigs.


----------



## Cain (Jan 10, 2011)

lol wow, I don't care what religion you are, but that is just being a cry baby. I hope he was fired, I know I wouldn't let anyone work for me who had emotional issues like that.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 10, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



When can we start concentrating them into camps?


----------



## Kalam (Jan 10, 2011)

Cain said:


> lol wow, I don't care what religion you are, but that is just being a cry baby. I hope he was fired, I know I wouldn't let anyone work for me who had emotional issues like that.



I agree completely. I also happen to think that it's silly when people use incidents like this to generalize and insinuate that behavior like this must be caused by a person's religious beliefs.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > lol wow, I don't care what religion you are, but that is just being a cry baby. I hope he was fired, I know I wouldn't let anyone work for me who had emotional issues like that.
> ...



No, it's just when they really start to add up. You can literally find thousands of similar videos. It would take someone in denial not to see a staggering pattern emerging. And just imagine how many similar incidents are not videotaped. Sorry bucko, you know I'm right.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Sorry bucko, you know I'm right.



Possibly so, but you indict Kalam personally?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


>



I can't rightly say. I've never tasted it (that I know of)  

It surely has a nice odor. The things I do for my G-d.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Bacon is delicious!


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bucko, you know I'm right.
> ...



I never said they were a pox on humanity. misquote!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Bacon is delicious!



Oh, I have no doubt. Billions of people agree with you.    One of my sons has turned to reform Judaism and eats bacon. 

I'm fine with that. If I'm fine with that, I must be fine with everyone else who wants to eat it and their right to eat it in countries that allow it for them, which is pretty much all around the world.

Look at that video. The first worker handled it fine. The second didn't. I would say that both are Muslim.  So, how can it be "all of them"?  That's all I'm saying.  For one person to be cherry picked proves the insanity of the premise. Even if a hundred or a thousand are cherry picked, there are ~1.4 Billion Muslims worldwide.  Many of them have to be like the first server.  

That being "They are all".... 

That's simply B.S.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)

They sell bacon in many Muslim countries Bahrain, UAE, Qatar, Oman, Turkey, Lebanon etc. so I don't see why that Muslim got all upset, would he get this pissed if he was over in those Muslim countries? they would tell him to shut the fuck and slap him in the face, maybe thats what we should be doing as well.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 11, 2011)

Tell me if bacon is verboten to a muslim, then why the fuck would he apply at a restaurant  that serves bacon? 

He should be fired for refusing to do the job for which he was hired.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...





Ozmar said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



You supported the extension.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Tell me if bacon is verboten to a muslim, then why the fuck would he apply at a restaurant  that serves bacon?
> 
> He should be fired for refusing to do the job for which he was hired.



They do not serve bacon there.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

It's because "free" Australia allows people who seek refuge from authoritarian countries to run amok and out of control. Same thing in Europe. In the middle east, the regimes are authoritarian and would take care of little bitches that act like that. There's something to be said about the failed liberalized policies in Europe and Australia.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I was being facetious.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me if bacon is verboten to a muslim, then why the fuck would he apply at a restaurant  that serves bacon?
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> They sell bacon in many Muslim countries Bahrain, UAE, Qatar, Oman, Turkey, Lebanon etc. so I don't see why that Muslim got all upset, would he get this pissed if he was over in those Muslim countries? they would tell him to shut the fuck and slap him in the face, *XXXXXXX*.



One nutbar. Look at all the other Muslims working there. Watch them.

That tells me everything.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me if bacon is verboten to a muslim, then why the fuck would he apply at a restaurant  that serves bacon?
> ...



That's another issue that pisses a lot of people off: A halal KFC. That's pandering to a minority. What about a majority who aren't muslim and actually want bacon?


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wrong.



Bacon is not served in that KFC.  Listen to the first server before the nutbar starts foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > They sell bacon in many Muslim countries Bahrain, UAE, Qatar, Oman, Turkey, Lebanon etc. so I don't see why that Muslim got all upset, would he get this pissed if he was over in those Muslim countries? they would tell him to shut the fuck and slap him in the face. *XXXXXXX*
> ...



That tells you nothing. One manager gently handled him. He didn't tell the guy to get the fuck out for acting like a retard, like a reasonable manager would have done. All that tells me is that on some level the manager sympathizes.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...



That KFC was in Australia, not  a muslim theocracy. A democracy, where it should cater to all of its prospective customers.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...



Well IMO that KFC should lose its franchise rights.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

So? It's my choice not to eat there if I don't want to, and this Jew would rather eat there where there is no chance of cross contamination.

I have eaten in many Muslim restaurants as well. The food is good. The women lovely and the dietary laws are much the same.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe Muslims need to grow the fuck up, seriously bacon? I don't eat grits but I don't get all butt hurt when someone around me wants to eat them.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Not one manager. All of the staff. Only one person reacted like a nutbar. Everyone else moved away from him showing their non support.

The world has lots of nutbars.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Maybe Muslims need to grow the fuck up, seriously bacon? I don't eat grits but I don't get all butt hurt when someone around me wants to eat them.



Still, one fellow. Not all of "them" HG.

That turns the premise into another thing entirely.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2011)

I guarantee if they didn't hire him or any Muslims because they would have to handle bacon, then there would be a lawsuit funded by CAIR and the ACLU!



Ozmar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbUQvs8gqk0&feature=related
> 
> How dare we offend with our presumptive fast food orders!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Muslims need to grow the fuck up, seriously bacon? I don't eat grits but I don't get all butt hurt when someone around me wants to eat them.
> ...



I'm just tired of hearing people flip out over bacon, there was a story in Spain where a kid got offended because a story had the word "ham" in it. Jesus Christ this is bacon not Anthrax.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I understand. But it's not all of "them".


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bacon being screamed by a DOG! Let's pretend the woman in the commercial is a Jew and this might be the most offense thing a Muslim has seen next to a picture of Mohammad!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErapf79rqM[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> So? It's my choice not to eat there if I don't want to, and this Jew would rather eat there where there is no chance of cross contamination.
> 
> I have eaten in many Muslim restaurants as well. The food is good. The women lovely and the dietary laws are much the same.



Indeed. Kentucky Fried Chicken is not a muslim restaurant. If you are afraid of cross contamination in a world where there are people who eat pork products, you will have to take a long hike. There are _many_ products produced from swine that you unwittingly come across.

Why should someone have to sacrifice their bacon to appease a religious community in one suburb? A religious community that willingly relocated to a country with a culture that does not adhere to retarded dietary laws?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > So? It's my choice not to eat there if I don't want to, and this Jew would rather eat there where there is no chance of cross contamination.
> ...





Excellent post, if I went to a Muslim country and went into a restaurant and demanded that they not serve lamb or beef because I am a vegan and it offends me, the Muslims would laugh and tell me to fuck off. The Muslims don't change nothin for no one in their countries.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



My mistake. Apologies to you. Misquote edited. You may want to emoticon facetiousness. 

So that thick ones like me get it.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bacon, dogs, hotdogs, Jews, Christians, Hindus, Atheists, LIBERALS, women's rights, women with thoughts, MUSIC, art, two piece bathing suits (probably women bathing suits altogether), free press and speech, women who drive, alcohol, the constitution just to start!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > So? It's my choice not to eat there if I don't want to, and this Jew would rather eat there where there is no chance of cross contamination.
> ...



It's a matter of choice. When that choice is taken away, then there will be no choice. 

Now, where does this lead.....


----------



## Jos (Jan 11, 2011)

Pay Attention, the man is complaining, the customer called him "bitch" plus they call him mike, that's not a Muslim name


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 11, 2011)

Oscar Mayor was on a BOGO sale this week.  Sweet!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



So, maybe the Western philosophy of choice will win out? 

That's my view.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



A Democracy where we have the freedom of choice. The person who wanted pork can find it in a KFC that serves pork.

My view?

Choice is a freedom of Democracy.

I am simply repeating myself now, so I will simply bow out of this thread.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


It's called the silent Jihad Ropey!

The radicals are the ones that are impatient and the lash out in violence like 9/11!!! The silent jihad is the so called moderate Muslims. They immigrant to a country. They don't engage in violence. They take full advantage of the welfare state and put the burden on the Native people. Since the burden is shifted they don't, the native population has a lower birth rate. In the case of Europe, Canada and Russia the birth rate is less than the death rate. While the Muslim population, take full advantage of the welfare state, rapidly reproduces. Throught unnatural birth rates and immigrations they quickly raise their numbers! Once they get to a strong voting block that requires catering this moderate group starts making unreasonable demands and starts to become more radicalized! 

See France, Britian, Russia and the Netherlands are PERFECT EXAMPLES!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 11, 2011)

This would give some Muslims shit fits!


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



There may not be any evidence he ever killed anyone, but ask him about his old signature promoting jihad on the infidels. I believe the FBI was the one that asked him about that.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 11, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> I believe the FBI was the one that asked him about that.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbUQvs8gqk0&feature=related
> 
> How dare we offend with our presumptive fast food orders!



I have many thoughts about this little incident. 

1- if you don't approve of what is being served DON'T work there.
2- if you cant preform what is required of you and your job based on your religion DON'T work there. 
3- keep your issues at home. 

4- i am sad to see that KFC is changing its menu to appease and not offend. 


I hope that whack job is fired and someone sues KFC for being offended that they are not serving bacon!


----------



## Kalam (Jan 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> I hope that whack job is fired and someone sues KFC for being offended that they are not serving bacon! [/COLOR]



I'm not so sure that KFC can be sued for not serving bacon, syrenn.


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 11, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Tell me if bacon is verboten to a muslim, then why the fuck would he apply at a restaurant  that serves bacon?
> 
> He should be fired for refusing to do the job for which he was hired.



Since when does KFC serve bacon?

For that matter, who the heck goes into KFC and orders bacon?  I have to wonder if this was not some kind of a set up or a stunt.  

Something is just not right with that video... um, I mean besides the employee!  Who, by the way if he worked for me would have been fired on the spot.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 11, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Okay, my mistake.  

Immie


----------



## syrenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Kalam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that whack job is fired and someone sues KFC for being offended that they are not serving bacon! [/COLOR]
> ...



 Why not? Why cant it offend someone that a KFC is catering to a single group and not serving their regular menu. 


Good to see you again Kalam  How was your new year?


----------



## Ropey (Jan 11, 2011)

They do not serve bacon at that Australian KFC.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


I was under the impression that eating establishments had the right to choose what they serve to the public, whether or not their menu caters to certain communities or conforms to certain religious standards. KFC clearly thinks that there is money to be made in not serving pork.

Anyway, the kid should be fired for throwing a temper tantrum like an idiot and the lady with the camera should go to a different restaurant the next time she wants something with bacon. 



syrenn said:


> Good to see you again Kalam  How was your new year?



Good to see you as well. Mine was wonderful; I caught up with some old friends and we had a lot of fun. How about yours?


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This would give some Muslims shit fits!



I bet most would get boners!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 11, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This would give some Muslims shit fits!
> ...



And possibly reconsider their aversion to handling bacon.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 11, 2011)

The retarded muslim should of course consider a career change.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Kalam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




Your impression is correct. Food establishments can serve what they want.  I am SICK of the PC crap that is going on trying to "not offend" anyone or anything that may squeak at its doors. If people can be "offended" by just the thought of pork, then why cant others be offended by the removal of it? 

KFC is not the one making the decision not serve pork/bacon. That individual franchise's owner is. 

Agreed, the kid should be fired one way or the other. 



Great but,been busy busy busy, exhausted. Give me a month and i let you know.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


>



Suddenly I crave ham.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2011)

gautama said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should *XXXXXXX*.
> ...



They're the worst kind. They make more fucking Muslims that way.


----------

